# Wanted: Predator/coyote supplies



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I am looking for a Foxpro and Mojo Critter, and was wondering if anybody has one they are looking to sell that is still in good condition. Let me know, 
Thanks!
HunterTanner


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a two year old foxpro that has only been used once, but Bax keeps telling me we are going to get em, so call me in two years when it is still new and I will sell it then. :mrgreen:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a brand new MOJO Puppy decoy

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/MOJO-Outdoors-Puppy-Dog-HW2101.html

Never been out of the box. $45 and I'll pay the postage.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a reconditioned Wildfire right from the source for $150. It's probably still gonna be cheaper or about the same as anything you find used. I'm pretty sure they still come with a warranty, and they upload 35 calls of your choice right at the factory before they send it to you.

Here's the link:
http://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/digital-calls/foxpro-factory-reconditioned.php


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Sweet, ya that's probably just as cheap


----------

